# Cafe Century Pro frames? Carbon cyclocross?



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Has anyone bought one the carbon flat bar frames? seem like cyclocross frames.
Any guess on the weight difference of the hydraulic brakes over the oryx cantilever?

Thanks!


----------

